# Gas Grills



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

New homeowner looking to buy my first gas grill. I know the usual brands of Weber and Char-Broil are popular. Anybody have a ny suggestions on brand or where to buy? Home Depot, Lowes, etc?
I'm not looking for a monster grill. Maybe something a little more then a basic model, possibly with an extra external burner for pots or pans.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Seems like you have the basics down...the only thing I would toss in it that get one with a burner that's made from brass or cast bronze. The one I have is cast iron and the orifices need drilled out every couple of years, rust restricts the gas flow, and I'd think the other metals would be better.

I really stay away from those with the stamped metal burners...you'll putz with that each year....costing you more in the long run.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my second year with a Char-Broil from Home Depot. We got the one with the burner on the side, and to be honest, I've never used it. Not saying that I WON'T, just saying I haven't yet. I don't clean it like I should, but it's been a nice grill. We got one of the larger ones with the rotisserie cooker on the back, which is really nice.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

check out a brand called the holland grill. they are a little hard to find, but AWESOME


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It seems like the shells, frames and controls last forever. it's the guts that fail. Things like the grates, racks and burners rust away. I would look for something that has components inside that won't disintegrate. Weber uses a lot of stainless steel parts. not sure about others.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> It seems like the shells, frames and controls last forever. it's the guts that fail. Things like the grates, racks and burners rust away. I would look for something that has components inside that won't disintegrate. .


another reason to check out the Holland Grill. the burner is CAST IRON, not some flimsy peice of sheet metal.


----------



## pdks (Apr 14, 2008)

Grills seem to be one of those appliances where spending a bit more is really the smart financial decision. The entry level models seem to rot away in too-few years. The well built grills hang in there and are easier to repair.


Regardless, it's important to cover the grill when not in use. UV and wet weather drastically reduce the life of an outdoor appliance like this.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Mr Chips said:


> ...the burner is CAST IRON...


It really doesn't make much difference, cast iron rusts and rots as well, just slower. Last night I clean my cast burners and now the gas distribution holes are too large and the grill doesn't operate correctly.

Look for brass or SS burners.


----------



## dmprantz (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm a big BBQ nut, so I know a little about grills, but I haven't owned a gas grill in ages. Strictly Charcoal grills for me. Recently on a BBQ forum some one asked about the best gas grill. Several people agreed with me that the best bet was to get a Weber Kettle Platinum. This is a really nice charcoal grill with a gas assist so that even though you have charcoal, it's really fast and easy to light.

If you insist on using gas, the overwhelming response from the rest of the group was to get a Weber Genesis, followed by a Weber Spirit. Catching a trend here? Weber makes a darned good grill. I've heard good things about Holland too. In the past I've owned Kenmore and Sunbeam and have nothing good or bad to say about them. As for the side burner, I agree that they are not used. Half the time they don't light, and I just don't think they are that great, but that's me. It was recommended time and again to try to find one on Craig's List because even though the Genesis is expensive, you can get it cheap there.

dmp


----------

